# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Защита Internet Explorer с помощью IEController

## SDA

Мнения экспертов насчет того, какой браузер лучше, очень разнятся, но так или иначе, бывают ситуации, в которых без Internet Explorer не обойтись. Это может быть связано с политикой компании или с особенностями какого-то конкретного сайта, но в любом случае, хоть раз воспользоваться IE приходится каждому, поэтому важно, чтобы браузер был максимально защищен. Понятие безопасности, конечно, весьма обширно, но к счастью, на свете существуют инструменты, способные обеспечить надежную защиту популярного браузера Microsoft практически по всем фронтам.

Один из таких инструментов — утилита IEController. Она позволяет:

• отслеживать доступ в Интернет;
• контролировать выполнение элементов управления ActiveX;
• контролировать выполнение сценариев и программ;
• управлять запросами на доступ к файлам;
• блокировать рекламу;
• журналировать трафик.

Что самое прекрасное, IEController не нужно устанавливать. В зависимости от заданных настроек утилита просто вносит изменения в реестр Windows и создает специальный ярлык для запуска IE с определенными параметрами. IEController применим и к другим приложениям, использующим те же протоколы и инструменты, что IE, — то есть, к любым другим браузерам. Звучит очень запутанно, но на самом деле все довольно просто. Давайте посмотрим, как работает эта прекрасная утилита.
далее http://www.winblog.ru/security/1147767004-14071001.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

